# Garmin Mapsource mit Wine installieren

## uhai

..sollte gehen, liest man immer wieder. Bei mir ist gleich das erste Dialogfeld "missgestaltet2, es fehlt die entscheidende "Weiter"-Taste. 

Scheint ein Problem der Font-Größe zu sein. Aber ich bekomme das nicht umgestellt. In winecfg/Grafik habe ich 96 dpi stehen, sieht auch so ganz vernünftig aus. Nur die Weiter-Taste, die ich brauche, taucht nicht auf...

Weiss zufällig jemand, welchen font ich da brauche?

uhai

----------

